# Wiring New Cooktop Part 2



## mreason711 (Jul 5, 2008)

I am remodeling my kitchen and putting in a new cooktop. My house was built in the early 70's and the cooktop was original. The wire coming in from the wall has red, black, and bare (not copper). The new cooktop has red, black, and green. I was doing good I thought and was going to install new junction box and wire red to red, black to black, and green to bare. But after searching the net I am afraid since my bare wire coming into the wall isn't a ground since it isn't copper.

My old cooktop had red, white, and black wires. The white wire was wired to the bare wire but was also attached to a short white wire attached to a nut in the junction box I assume for a ground. Not sure what to do next, not sure if red/red, black/black, and green/bare is correct. Can anyone help?


----------



## glennjanie (Jul 5, 2008)

Welcome MReason:
Yes, you can go bare to green. The wires you don't think are copper, probably have a paint coating on them. Scratch a couple of them and see if you don't find copper.
Glenn


----------



## mreason711 (Jul 5, 2008)

I hate to ask a dumb question. But what about the junction box? I bought a new junction box and have put it in all ready to go. Do I need one like the old one that has a nut inside and attach a short white wire to the bare and the green? Like the way the old one was wired? Is that necessary?


----------



## mreason711 (Jul 6, 2008)

The bare wire coming in from the wall I believe to be aluminum. Don't see any copper? I guess older houses used it as both a ground and neutral? Not sure if I need to just ground the green wire to the junction box and cap the bare wire/neutral from the wall??? My new cooktop is 240/208 volt, 60 hertz.


----------



## triple D (Jul 7, 2008)

color to color, bare to bare, or green. And definitely put the old groung lug into new box. If the new cook top had a white, you would put the green and white to the bare ground. Good luck.....


----------



## mreason711 (Jul 8, 2008)

Well I just went ahead and did it. Color to color. Everything seems to be working fine. Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## jimpeterson (Dec 15, 2010)

(SIMILAR SITUATION)

I bought a 30" cooktop and installed it in an existing location. It replaced a unit that was probably 40 years old. The old unit had four wires: red, black, white and bare copper. The junction box has two black and one white coming into it. The white wire continues out the top of the box. From the old unit the white and the copper were joined (together) to the white in the junction box and red went to one black and the black went to the other black.

The new unit has red, black and green only(no white or bare copper). I connected red and black to the same black wires as the original installation and the green to the white. This is a dedicated circuit with its own double breaker. The unit works and breaker didn't trip so I'm just checking with you to be safe..
thanks


----------

